# oldfogey8’s Mimosa clone mother scrog attempt



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a mother plant that is a clone from probably 6 months ago. At the suggestion of a couple folks on here, I am going to try to scrog it. It was transplanted from a root bound 3 gallon felt to a 5 gallon felt a short time ago with some fresh amended soil. I am starting with just 2 Growstar ‘600 watt’ LEDs to kinda harden it off as it has lived under a 2 bulb 4 foot HO t5 fixture for months in my furnace room. I have the screen at at about 18” from the lights which according to the literature for these lights should give me ~740 (umol/m^2)-s. I am sure it will stress out pretty good so I’m going to give it some time before I clean out below the screen. I have 4 small clones in the tent too for my next grow or maybe outside for a guerrilla grow or maybe as a gift. And so it begins...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Mind if I pull up a chair n make some popcorn? This is gonna be cool : )


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Feelin' scroggy?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Mind if I pull up a chair n make some popcorn? This is gonna be cool : )



As long as I don’t make popcorn(buds).  Not sure how cool it will be but I am interested to compare my yield from 1 plant in the space vs 3 or 4(the last 2 grows respectively).



Lesso said:


> Feelin' scroggy?



Feelin’ foggy this morning actually. Had a cheat day from my keto diet and ate more carbs in a few hours than I have had in the last month combined maybe. Back to a disciplined diet for a while. Lost 22 lbs in 6 weeks. Need to drop another 10 then onto a healthy diet...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Feelin’ foggy this morning actually. Had a cheat day from my keto diet and ate more carbs in a few hours than I have had in the last month combined maybe. Back to a disciplined diet for a while. Lost 22 lbs in 6 weeks. Need to drop another 10 then onto a healthy diet...[/QUOTE]
Getting back into ketosis is too hard. I cant cheat on keto. The sugar sweats kill me


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

I will be back in ketosis by tomorrow. I’ve been using about a tablespoon of MCT oil  a day which seems to get me there pretty quickly. It also works as a really, really(maybe a little too) good laxative.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Day 15
> Some massive stretch on the strawberry eclair and one of the super lemons (18 inches over the white pvc flip line). Purple haze, pineapple chunk and the other super lemon haze are staying short (12in). All are stacking a lot of budsites. The skunky smell in the tent wafts out whenever i unzip the doors. I have stopped foliar feeding. All plants recovered. Im also keeping the ppms in the 760 range. Running full flowering nutes now. Ph ranges from 5.7 to 6.1.
> You can see in one of the pics the pvc frame for the screen. This is where they were when i switched to 12 hours. Its quite a bit of stretch to handle. Im going to defoliate in 6 days or so, once im sure they are done stretching. There is just too much leaf matter for proper airflow and light penetration.View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258171
> ...



Rug roh... I better take a bit more off the netting frames legs or I am going to be growing into the lights...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

How much head room do you have above the light?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Head room? That would be none. lol. I scragged a couple times before and I thought I remembered the buds being like 3-4” above the net. I won’t get the big buds you get but I definitely misjudged how high the net should be. I went 42” I think then dropped it 3”. Probably will drop another 6”. Might tent is short anyway(56” I think). I just didn’t want to chop the plant too much.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Does this one stretch a lot?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 21, 2020)

it isn't super stretchy but i think knocking it down a bit would be better in the long run. having the ability to raise the lights should have been a consideration but my brain is pretty foggy recently. i am going to work on getting the plant shaped and pruned up today as well as lowering the screen. i also need to up the heat and humidity as to spur some growth.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lowered the screen finally and pruned off the junk under the screen. The plant looks pretty beat up at this point as it didn’t like the change from t5’s to LEDs and from a nice cozy furnace room to a tent. I am going to give it a week or do to recover and see how flowering goes...

Edit:stupid iPhone spell check or stupid me made ‘beat’ change to ‘neat’...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2020)

Now that is a lot of blurple...





Keto shopping...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 24, 2020)

I spent 650 at the store the other day lol. I had to completely purge my fridge and pantry and refill with keto foods. I love the way my brain works on a keto diet. Im sharp and fast...no foggy mornings.


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2020)

You are gonna be real happy with the yield from that girl but be warned they gonna grow a foot above the net.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> You are gonna be real happy with the yield from that girl but be warned they gonna grow a foot above the net.



ruh roh...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

My MIM x Mendo was not doing a whole lot of growing that I could see so I went ahead and transplanted it...mostly I guess it was making roots so I guess that’s ok...it wasn’t rootbound or anything but it had good roots...I transplanted with a healthy shot of mycorrhizae and a shot of bio-ag ful-power fulvic acid...made up some soil the other day and used a bunch of recommended ingredients...got some bio-live, some azomite, crab meal, kelp meal, neem seed meal, pretty sure I’m forgetting something, a healthy dose like a third of worm castings...we’ll see how it does...I’d like to be organic this time to see if there is a difference...so that’s that...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thx 2re. I hope the cross is ok for you. I think I saw somewhere that it has been cold where you are. Could that be affecting the growth? My tent has been cool and the plant I have in there seems to be kinda stagnant. Both the strains seemed to like vegging in the mid to upper 70’s so I need to add some heat. The Mendo Cookie is a new fav here. I let it go longer than normal. Doesn’t seem to amber up much. Hits hard but I slept solidly. And apparently makes me run on and on...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2020)

I think I may have burnt the  transplanted one by spraying it while the lights were on...it’s still standing but most of the few leaves are brown...I moved the light away though it didn’t seem too close before...seedlings are just too fragile for this old timer...I’ll be happy to find a few strain to clone and keep...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 26, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I think I may have burnt the  transplanted one by spraying it while the lights were on...it’s still standing but most of the few leaves are brown...I moved the light away though it didn’t seem too close before...seedlings are just too fragile for this old timer...I’ll be happy to find a few strain to clone and keep...



I keep my seedlings under t5’s or sometimes just CFL’s until they get maybe 5 or so sets of leaves. That is mostly because it has worked for me in the past and I didn’t have any higher power lights when I started into this money pit of a hobby  ...

Wish I could ship clones to you. I’ve heard it can be done but I don’t know how.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 26, 2020)

As the song says ‘time goes by so slowly’. I was a bit antsy the past couple of days. The plant is looking pretty lousy. Light burn, wind burn, nute deficiency/lockout, transplant shock, prune shock, general malaise, etc. no bugs so I guess there is that. The clones sharing the tent are tickled blurple though so I was thinking maybe the mother plant just needs to be deep sixed so I can grow out the clones. Then I looked at the date stamp on the first post and realized it has only been a week since I started this fiasco. Hoping for some healthy new growth in the next week or so. If not, I will fall back on the clones.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2020)

The jury is still out on this scrog. I am not very optimistic...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 28, 2020)

About time to flip. Thats a full screen


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2020)

The foliage looks pretty beaten up and the stems are not very consistent in size or robust. Would that be a problem?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2020)

For future reference, if any of you have a-hole cats that use your tent to test the sharpness of their claws, there is a product called liquid electrical tape that works like a champ in repairing light leaks...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2020)

thx jf. this plant had a tough life. it was living in my furnace room under a 2 bulb 4 ft t5 fixture for about 10 weeks. i shocked it pretty badly by repotting it, over pruning, under feeding and then light burn and possibly wind burn. nute deficiency could be just because i fed it maybe 3 times in that 10 weeks. i don't check ph as i am using organic nutrients.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

OF8, yeah just using organic nutes doesn't give you a balanced soil. You need to check ph every time you feed them nutes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have not checked pH since I experimented with the GH 3 part system a couple years ago. And did not for several years prior to that either. The only lockout I suspect was when using GH nutes because I wasn’t checking pH and I should have been. From what I have read, checking pH is not something normally needed in organic grows unless you somehow kill the micro herd somehow.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

LOL, that's if you have a balanced soil mix, not just adding some organic nutes


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

If you mix your own super soil and let it cook for a couple months, then yes you have a balanced organic soil that doesn't need to check the ph, otherwise it needs to be checked. Simply adding organic nutes to some soil doesn't create a balance organic soil. It simply isn't enough time to develop the micro organisms necessary.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

If you have the tools, use them! I don't think that there's anything to be lost by doing a quick runoff test! What you find may surprise you, AND save your plants! As umbra says, you can't assume that just running organic ferts will automatically set your ph. I'm in a coco-compost-peat soil which may indeed have some qualities organic growers would appreciate, but really isn't all that complex, and have to be careful because the canna bio Flores that I give the plants as a treat actually comes in at a lower pH when mixed than the power flower I run most of the time, and absolutely has to get adjusted up. Use the skills and tools you have to the max! : )
And yes, flip. Once you're committed to scrog, and the screen is covered, repotting is virtually impossible so think of it as a ticking clock - you're trying to win the race so they don't get angrily rootbound before finish. 
You got this!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2020)

I don’t have a pH meter so that is not a tool in my bag. I value the input and may visit the pH part at some point. Could be that the plant was so neglected and root bound that the soil-ish mix I use became barren. It was repotted shortly before I put it in my tent with some fresh soil. The clones are happy in the soil but maybe the amount of new soil isn’t enough to offset the spent soil in that mother plant. I am going to flip the lights probably later today as you folks have recommended. I did some more pruning and have 6 of the cuttings trying to root. I’d like to repot the clones I have before I flip though but I have some family stuff to do today do this plan might be pushed until tomorrow...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2020)

Clones up-potted. Added my King Plus LED. Flipping tomorrow after I figure out where to put the clones(old and new) so the feline menaces don’t eat them...

If you have Netflix and get extremely stoned and check out David Lynch’s ‘What Did Jack Do’. Bizarre. Monkey Interrogation...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lights have been flipped. New cuttings and established clones moved to the furnace room under my t5 fixture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Story of my life...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2020)

up-potted plants looking good. the new clones all look ok too. no wilting and i have only spritzed them once when i first took them. unrelated to this grow, i am being robbed blind at night by 3 good old fashioned crooks in masks...


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Clones up-potted. Added my King Plus LED. Flipping tomorrow after I figure out where to put the clones(old and new) so the feline menaces don’t eat them...
> 
> If you have Netflix and get extremely stoned and check out David Lynch’s ‘What Did Jack Do’. Bizarre. Monkey Interrogation...


So I watched it, lol. Bizarre would be appropriate. But Jack's confession about his relationship with chickens is disturbing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2020)

The clone mother is looking better with new growth not so much stretching as it is growing nicely right node spacing. Tucking and repositioning branches reaching for the lights daily. The 4 clones I now have under the t5 look happy but I need to enclose them in something as my damn cats are grazing on some of the fan leaves. The cuttings are still looking happy. No wilt. Getting some yellowing which as I understand it means they are consuming nitrogen and are probably taking root. Rapid Rooters and Dip ‘n’ Gro must be the ticket. Thx stinky and umbra. I wasn’t even very careful with the cuttings this time as I just lopped them off and didn’t worry about air embolisms. An old friend of mine who grew tomato plants that went up to the 2nd story of his house used to say plants like to get roughed up and not coddled. Probably something to that. The young fogey is getting ready to harvest his Mimosa and Mendo Cookie plants at the Hubbahdston Fogey annex. Curious how his will differ from mine. Same nutes but different well water and more of a laissez-faire approach using my old 2x4x4 mother tent and a couple of smallish LEDs.


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Liquid electrical tape huh? Thanks OF8, I need some. Our newest family member definitely likes to climb up top!


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Also, it looks great in that tent!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2020)

novitius said:


> Also, it looks great in that tent!


Thx. I had to repair a couple more claw rips today. Another repair option is Flexiseal which I think would be better for large ‘issues’. My son has my old tent and it is more like mosquito netting at this point. He needs to paint on a coating I think...


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Vivosun shipped my tent with silver tape and some shiny material to fix problems but it doesn't really stay put all the time. I didn't even know they made liquid electrical tape.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2020)

I tried duct tape, electrical tape, foil tape and even bought some over priced fabric tape. All of it peels off over time. I didn’t know they made liquid electrical tape either but I was browsing around Lowe’s and saw it after seeing a quart of Flexiseal costs like $40. The liquid tape was $7.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 4, 2020)

Your neighborhood bandits are the cutest! Sorry about the bird feeders but on the bright side, they aren't tipping over the rubbish bins! Or ARE THEY!? We have a trash coyote and flock of crows but they stay out of mine because I won't put it out til I've dumped the litterbox in there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2020)

The raccoons have not gone after the trash but are making my yard part of their routine as they returned a couple nights ago. One took a can of bacon fat I had attached to a tree branch. I think they want the suet I have in cages above the feeders so I broke one cake up and left it on a frisbee in front of the camera last night. No takers though...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2020)

The screen is getting full and starting to show stigmas...










The clones, rooted and not-yet-rooted...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

Beautiful....those are some crisp looking clones


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 6, 2020)

Cuttings all have roots after 1 week. Easy-peasy for once. Thx to stinkyattic for the recommendation of Rapid Rooters and Dip ‘n’ Gro. She will be the proud adoptive parent of 3 fresh Mimosa clones, one established Mimosa and one established Mendo Cookie.





Oops. I meant to attach this pic...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 6, 2020)

OF8 that is some of the best looking clones I have seen here...you nailed them!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

The mom is close to being done with her ‘stretch’ and the bud sites are 6-ish inches above the net for the most part and the spacing between nodes is small for me. I could be happy with some 6+ inch colas. I grew some Dutch Passion Master Kush maybe 5 years ago using scrog and liked my results and I can’t for the life of me remember why I stopped using screens...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2020)

Screens have their challenges. My super silver haze scrog had 6 inch colas. Yielded 2lbs from a 4x4.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Found my grow journal on rollitup. It is funny to read some of my noob posts...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-master-kush-grow.727922/


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Found my grow journal on rollitup. It is funny to read some of my noob posts...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-master-kush-grow.727922/


That was a fun read.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

yikes! i read it from start to finish for the most part. kinda embarrassing but nice to know i have picked up a bit more knowledge in 6 plus years...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Foliar feed on this today with 5% each of EMA and Diamond Nectar along with 1% nutes...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

This mother liked her foliar feeding. Rolling up on 2 weeks in flower tomorrow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2020)

Had a container of Mimosa pollen in the fridge. Not much in there but I swiped a brush around in it and pollinated(I hope) one branch(again, I hope). We will call it 2 weeks today of flower. I hope if I get some seeds that they are better developed than the last batch. Maybe I will hit the branch again in a day or 2.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2020)

Getting some light burn I think. I lifted the King LED up as high as I can. The leaves where the light from the King and the 2 Growstars overlap is where the burn is happening. I think it is a combination of my adding the King as an afterthought and the fact that the plant spent most of its lif under t5’s.

Edited because I can’t type on an iPhone and I only have 2 Growstar LEDs...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2020)

Checked the pH of my run off using some drops from @stinkyattic (thx) just for a sanity check. Looks greenish-yellowish to me so I think pH is not completely out of whack. Plants look ok aside from the light burn.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking great,  nice canopy fill. Things are moving along well in there!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks but not as uniform as @Lesso has...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

Aha the super sexy smooth scrog challenge is gonna be a Thing? Yesss to mutual motivation !!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

a great scrog starts with the right plant


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

This scrog is looking good to me. I had to strip mine to the third node before i flipped. I bet this one cranks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lesso said:


> This scrog is looking good to me. I had to strip mine to the third node before i flipped. I bet this one cranks



Thanks. I have some apprehension about it. I am hoping I don’t cook off all the cannabinoids and terpenes. I will be messing with the cables supplied by the LED manufacturers to buy another few inches of fly height tonight. Next batch will be about a foot shorter to give me some wiggle room.



stinkyattic said:


> Aha the super sexy smooth scrog challenge is gonna be a Thing? Yesss to mutual motivation !!!



I will need to finish this plant first. It is not super sexy smooth. Kinda looks like an old baseball mitt...



umbra said:


> a great scrog starts with the right plant



This plant is not the right plant. lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2020)

Started to clear out undergrowth this morning. There are a lot of bud sites. I was thinking the stretch was done last week but it seems to be continuing on a bit. Glad I have the liquid electrical tape. Stupid cats...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 18, 2020)

Just be glad you don't have a hydroton-eating dog. Now THAT gets interesting. Oooh! Is that a pot of kibble with a green thing sticking out of it? Nomnomnom! (Insert loud crunching noises) Hey that garnish was tasty too!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here she is...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Just be glad you don't have a hydroton-eating dog. Now THAT gets interesting. Oooh! Is that a pot of kibble with a green thing sticking out of it? Nomnomnom! (Insert loud crunching noises) Hey that garnish was tasty too!


The stupid cats like to eat the fresh greens I er, uh, ‘provide’ them if I leave the tent open or leave a clone or seedling unattended. Jo the American Bulldog could not care less about plants fortunately. If I was growing mushrooms, that would be a horse of a different color...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 18, 2020)

Mmm your cats are spoiled, some people tempt them with cat grass; you spoil them with sativas.
Stoner kittehs just doing their thang.
Plants look good despite the feline invasion! I'm just hoping they don't get too interested in the netting lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2020)

As head primate in the monkey house, I have learned that a spray bottle conspicuously placed next to me while the tent is open is a feline deterrent. The plant is still kinda rough looking though. I am defoliating and removing the cruddy leaves little by little.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2020)

3 weeks today. Played with the color settings to get rid of the annoying blurple light


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 20, 2020)

That plant is looking good my friend.  I almost always scrog my mothers.  I frequently have to tape broken branches and sometimes they look pretty gnarly for a few weeks but in the end its worth it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 21, 2020)

This is why plant count is silly as a limiting factor lol nice spread! No vacancy!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> That plant is looking good my friend.  I almost always scrog my mothers.  I frequently have to tape broken branches and sometimes they look pretty gnarly for a few weeks but in the end its worth it.


I am liking this scrog thing. I appreciate you suggesting I give it a try with this plant.



stinkyattic said:


> This is why plant count is silly as a limiting factor lol nice spread! No vacancy!


Plant count, schmant count... I will be hard up against that soon though. Shhhhh...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

Great work. Are you planning on any defoliation ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

thx. i have been plugging away at defoliating the plant. sounds like i should do more if i read you right.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

@Lesso - is this tutorial a reasonable example of how to do defoliation?

https://www.growweedeasy.com/nebulas-flowering-stage-defoliation-tutorial


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> @Lesso - is this tutorial a reasonable example of how to do defoliation?
> 
> https://www.growweedeasy.com/nebulas-flowering-stage-defoliation-tutorial


this one comes close


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> thx. i have been plugging away at defoliating the plant. sounds like i should do more if i read you right.


Depends on the airflow you have. I have a humidity problem so i strip heavily.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lesso said:


> this one comes close



Thx


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Depends on the airflow you have. I have a humidity problem so i strip heavily.


My humidity is pretty low (mid 20’s to mid 30’s)presently.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> My humidity is pretty low (mid 20’s to mid 30’s)presently.


Then you would do a lighter strip for light penetration and airflow if you strip at all.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m gonna give it some more stripage to see what happens. There was a guy called AluminumMonster on here 4 or 5 years ago who tried to coax me over to the dark side of defoliation and I tried. I tried. I just chicken out. This grow is a hodge podge of ‘sperimentation with no expectation nor requirement for any kind of yield. If I get a quarter pound of some decent bud I will be pleased. That is kinda my baseline(though I won’t be that bummed with less - I have no way to get rid of my excess aside from giving it to friends). I also hope to get some more seeds from the Mimosa pollen I hit this with. Thanks for the help.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 21, 2020)

I take a good hard look at the plant from the top and remove the leaves that are directly shading the buds.  Then I start at the bottom and remove everything that light won't penetrate to. Like you I am probably more conservative then I need to but if you are following my thread tonight I'm going to strip mine so you can see a before and after.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> I take a good hard look at the plant from the top and remove the leaves that are directly shading the buds.  Then I start at the bottom and remove everything that light won't penetrate to. Like you I am probably more conservative then I need to but if you are following my thread tonight I'm going to strip mine so you can see a before and after.


Sounds like a solid plan. I am following your thread. One observation from your conversation with @Lesso is I am a lightweight. Smoking 2 lbs over a summer would put me in a coma. 3 lbs would likely kill me...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

I love reading about the mischievous pets on here....they need a thread of their own.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2020)

Some of the commercial growers really strip plants going into flower. Penetration, airflow, almost no popcorn buds either


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2020)

umbra said:


> Some of the commercial growers really strip plants going into flower. Penetration, airflow, almost no popcorn buds either


Thats the other aside. I have next to zero larfy popcorny stuff. If you look at how aggressively i stripped 20 some days ago, the plants are back to bushy today. I cleared all the stuff that was stuck at screen level. Now i have coke can sized buds mixed with golfball sized ones, almost no popcorn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> I love reading about the mischievous pets on here....they need a thread of their own.



Sounds like an awesome idea for a thread, hp. ‘The dog ate my homework’ with a 420 slant...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Thats the other aside. I have next to zero larfy popcorny stuff. If you look at how aggressively i stripped 20 some days ago, the plants are back to bushy today. I cleared all the stuff that was stuck at screen level. Now i have coke can sized buds mixed with golfball sized ones, almost no popcorn.


I cleared out all growth under the screen a week or so ago. I’m plan on stripping a bunch of fan leaves when lights come on tonight and like how @St_Nick explained his method. I am flush with bud so I can play with this plant. Scientific method be damned! This girl has so many variables changed from my usual that I will not have any concrete proof of improvement or detriment but hope to implement some of the changes or probably all of them on my next flowering in about 6 weeks. Then I can slowly restrict or eliminate as I see fit. Or not depending on how things go. What an enjoyable hobby...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sounds like a solid plan. I am following your thread. One observation from your conversation with @Lesso is I am a lightweight. Smoking 2 lbs over a summer would put me in a coma. 3 lbs would likely kill me...



of8, I’m the same way, I smoke several times a day usually but it’s only a hit or two at a time in the pipe...
Today I was awakened by the phone, my stepson asking me if I had gone to his house to let in the tree cutters that I promised to do yesterday...I completely forgot so jump out bed made a cup and hit the road...my mistake so I haven’t had a single hit yet and it’s almost 5:30 in the afternoon...I’ll remedy that right about now...
Cheers y’all, let’s get hi!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

I am down to smoking Friday and Saturday night. And only a hit or two off a joint. Or a bong sometimes. I have a brownie a couple times a week but that is kinda it recently. 

Speaking of Friday night, I smoked some of @stinkyattic ’s Church. We had vaped it and caught a good buzz. The smoke is a lot different. Got wicked focused on plucking leaves off the plant in the tent. Hope I didn’t kill it...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 21, 2020)

The established plants seem to be pretty hardy...I bet even if you took too many, the plant would just grow more...I’m talkin bout established plants because I’ve killed plenty of seedlings...kinda looking forward to my next run cuz hopefully it’ll be from clones...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

Yep. I was joking. I did strip the heck out of it though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pics tomorrow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2020)

I did a better job in the front of the tent. Reaching the back colas was killing my back so I convinced myself it is a test to compare less defoliation with more defoliation. Probably could still remove more but that will be next grow maybe. 

Edit: lower right of whole plant pic is the branch i pollinated so i left the fan leaves on that as i don't care bout bud size of seedy bud.

Before:






After:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2020)

A plague of locusts...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 22, 2020)

Hahaha....shouldve let the people go, Pharaoh!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2020)

I hope Ra, the god of LED lights, smiles on my plants and provides a bountiful harvest for all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2020)

You did it, won’t be wastin time pickin those little picky buds....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kinda counterintuitive to me but the pot is drying out more quickly than before defoliation. I thought less leaves, less surface area to transpire, so less water consumption. Maybe better air movement thru the plant is creating a drier micro environment on the leaf surface so moisture is being carried away from the plant  more quickly. I know my VPD is nowhere near optimal. My humidifier is unable to provide enough humidity to counter the dry winter air but my understanding was that the stomata close down when the environment is too dry to prevent the loss of water. Eh, it is what it is. The plant looks better having stripped away a majority of the fan leaves and I like pushing my envelope of comfort.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

I think that's a logical assessment


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2020)

Humidifier is trash. Bummer. It was one of those units with a filter/wick and the wick disintegrated. Probably go with an ultrasonic unit when I get around to buying another one. Scavenging the fan for future use. Got a batch of brownies in the oven. I have a few lbs of cannabutter (which I melted some old frozen hash into) and I need to use it up. I will probably be baked in an hour as I licked the beaters and spatula. Oops.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 24, 2020)

I licked the spoon when i  made rso once....once
Spent the night in a dog bed made for a pug with oven mits on both of my hands. The only time i can remember having an out of body experience in my life.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2020)

lol. i am pretty buzzed but it is sunny and nearly 60 deg in Massachusetts in February so it is a good day to have a good buzz. considering maybe half of the butter was made  with trim i didn’t decarb, i am a hoping i didn’t boil off any good stuff when i cooked the brownies. i now cook them at 300 deg(used to go 350) for longer. i guess i will need to try a brownie tomorrow because i am probably good for today...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Week 4 - it is literally like watching grass grow...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 28, 2020)

Tuckin’ and tyin’. Looks like I will be getting longer colas so that is a win. However, I think I went too far in defoliating and may pay for it in yield. Comparing the grows buds before this to my current buds, it looks like I am a bit behind. Could be that I have so many more bud sites and less ‘substrate’ than the previous grow. Next plants going into flower will be 1 Mimosa clone and 1 Mendo Cookie clone in 5 gallon felt pots that will be better controlled during veg and scrogged with a lower canopy. I like the scrog and think defoliation makes sense. I just need to not smoke any Church before I decide to defoliate. That stuff is like Ridilin...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

My ADHD butt really enjoys the church for assorted projects lol.
Scrog looks good, it will fill back in .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

Only $200. Half price! lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2020)

6-8” colas will make an oldfogey happy. Almost 5 weeks...


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 4, 2020)

Yer killin'it my friend.  Good lookin' buddage


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 4, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Looking good!





St_Nick said:


> Yer killin'it my friend.  Good lookin' buddage


Thx. I think the plant is giving me confirmation I defoliated too much because  I am getting some fade already at just under 5 weeks. My gut is telling me that in past grows the plant had more fan leaves to draw nitrogen from and since I was mean and amputated that usual source, she is hungry. I’m not too concerned. Just an observation. The Extreme Blend is 12-0-6 so I think that should help. Question: the kelp4less description says to use this as a foliar feed from week 4 of flower on. I thought foliar feeding after week 3 was a bad idea. What are opinions on foliar feeding at this point?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> Sweet


Thx to you as well QB.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 4, 2020)

Bad idea? Mehhhh, just more complicated. You dont want the buds getting too wet. You dont want any surface moisture still on the plants, or excessive humidity in the air, when the lights shut off. The finer the mist, the better.  I use foliar seaweed/algae extract supplements in flower all the time (purple maxx and snowstorm) with no issues.
Any NPK type fert used in flower for deficiency correction, id focus on the lower part of the plant, where it can be absorbed to add to the reserves- but if yours are already nekkid... hmm. Yeah heavy exfoliation definitely has a point if diminishing returns and can bite ya in the tushie if you go too far. But the plants still look great. Add it to your grow notes for next run!

Also aerogardens... seriously   $200 to grow enough herbs for ONE pot of spaghetti sauce. Pffftt go buy a can of prego and a REAL light lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thx. The Extreme Blend has kelp, humic and fulvic acid as well as ‘amino acids’. I have a sprayer that gives me a very fine mist. My concern was more about residue remaining on the buds as my humidity is running pretty low(mid 20’s (lights on)to 40-ish)lights off). Winter in Mass is winter even without the cold and snow...
I have a small bottle of snow storm in my ‘I am not using that stuff again’ collection but it is 4, maybe 6 years old. Probably should deep six some of that collection(cha-ching, open sesame and beastie bloom to name a few). Maybe I will spread it over the piles of leaves I have in the woods behind the house...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 4, 2020)

Omg don't throw out your snow storm it takes FOREVER to go bad I think mine is 10+ (got a big bottle) and smells fine and still works- noticeable improvement in frost after about 48h


----------



## Lesso (Mar 4, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> 6-8” colas will make an oldfogey happy. Almost 5 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 259326
> View attachment 259327
> View attachment 259328


These are looking great!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2020)

Lesso said:


> These are looking great!



Thx but I think ‘great’ might be a little much. I like the results so far and I have learned some new stuff from this. I appreciate the advice from you, @St_Nick, @stinkyattic and the rest of the folks here. SCROG will be my go-to method now. Need to ‘cascade’ this down to my son. His grow was a spiderweb of pipe cleaners trying to hold up and/or hold down his buds. I have the screens I built for his tent somewhere. 

Master Kush grow back when I was a foul mouthed younger oldfogey...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-master-kush-grow.727922/page-7


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2020)

HI OF, looking good. Just stopped in to say hi and keep on rocking this grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2020)

Today is 5 weeks in flower and since I like to document my grows for future reference, I have a couple of pics. I am alternating feeding nutes and feeding the Extreme Blend with EM1. I have a little burnage at some of the leaf tips but they have been that way for a while. I also gave her a half dose of Snow Storm Ultra with last nights nutes because I cannot help myself. The colas under the King 1200 LED look more robust. I wish I had purchased a 1500 instead of the 2 Growstar COB/SMD LEDs. I counted 32 or so 6-8” colas plus a dozen or so ‘better than my usual’. 4 weeks to go give or take...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2020)

This plant smells like candy. 

I need to get organized. I had a bag of ‘prunings’ in the grow room and I decided to clean up and consolidate ‘stuff’. I dumped the bag into my compost bin. It was my Mimosa trim that I mistakenly was throwing pruning debris into. Probably a half pound of trim and popcorn bud that I was intending to make Mimosa hash out of. I am a dunce. I picked out the buds that I could. Now my experiment in dry ice hash will be a combination of Mimosa(awesome smelling) and Mendo Cookie(cat urine smelling). Bummer...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2020)

This plant smells flat out like some sort of fruity candy. She is drinking quite a bit now. I fed her some Extreme Blend, EM1(or EMA I guess since I fermented it), Bio-Marine(supposed to be good for the soil beasties) and molasses with a little bit of fireplace ash water(potassium I think) yesterday and she needed water today. The tent is pretty dry(low 20’s) and staying cooler now that I have vented the exhaust outside. I have a splitter for the vent hose but I am hoping for some low temps to get her purple on. My gut tells me the VPD is closer to being in the zone (still a bit high with lights on but it is what it is)so she is transpiring more(and this growing more).Lower leaves are fading. 3 and a half weeks to go...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2020)

Buds are bulking up...


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 9, 2020)

we need scratch and sniff 
awsome


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 12, 2020)

Six weeks in...















The buds under the King 1200 LED and where the 3 overlap are about 50% chunkier than the buds under the Growstar LEDs. I see more trichomes density on the  buds under the Growstars but that could be because there are fewer sugar leaves. About 3 weeks to go. Need to put the carbon filter in the tent soon. Starting to smell a bit funky in my backyard and since it is getting spring-like, more nosy noses are going to be about.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 12, 2020)

Awesome potatoes of8...those are just down right fine...beautiful job!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 12, 2020)

You are a master trimmer for sure , OF8


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 12, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> You are a master trimmer for sure , OF8



Thx QB but I really think I overdid it. Comparing my previous grow, I think I am a bit behind and chalk that up to less leaf mass so less photosynthesis thus slower growth. I shouldn’t have done the defoliation with a good buzz on. No biggie. This hobby and this grow in particular is about trying new stuff and learning, good or bad.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

Cockroaches and Keith...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Getting frosty...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 18, 2020)

That's gorgeous.  Pink leds always help with extra glamour for the fashion shoot lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 18, 2020)

This is more realistic...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gotta question for the folks who watch this thread. I see 3 immature seeds(pretty sure) in a bud on this plant. The branch I pollinated I see nothing on. I checked the other buds and don’t see any evidence of seeds or ‘naners. I know I am a stoner but I know for sure 100% which brand/ cola I pollinated and the one with seeds is it it. Any ideas why? This is a clone of a plant I grew from seed so not a clone of a clone of a clone, etc. I just think it is weird that a single bud is showing seeds...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 19, 2020)

In the immortal words of Jeff Goldbloom: "Nature will find a way".  Not often but occasionally I will find a stray seed in an otherwise stable strain.  I don't get to worked up over it.  By the way, plant is looking real fine.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2020)

I don’t know much about makin seeds but I sure like the looks of that flower right up there^!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 19, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> I don’t know much about makin seeds but I sure like the looks of that flower right up there^!!!



Yep. @St_Nick and someone else(maybe @Lesso or @stinkyattic) goaded me into this scrog. I am pretty stoked with the results so far. A lot of you folks grow some really pretty buds and though these are not ‘beer cans’ or ‘Louisville Sluggers’, they are looking pretty sweet looking  to me to. Back in the 70’s, I saw High Times centerfolds that pale in comparison to what I see on here...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 20, 2020)

Beer cans is a strain specific thing.  The stuff I'm growing right now makes buds that vary in size from golf balls to lime size with an occasional lemon for good measure.  You have some excellent frost developing and some gorgeous color there.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 20, 2020)

Beautiful buddy. Great looking buds


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 20, 2020)

Tasty looking buds there OF8 rocken it for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pulled 3 weird fan leaves. All from the same main branch but on different buds. I have not checked my pH. Seems to me though that pH, nute burn, light burn, or heat stress would be plant wide not branch specific. None of the buds show any PM or bud rot. RH is always under 35, lights on or off.  I have about a week give or take before I chops I am not freaking out just irritated...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd say its time to water with plain water.  They are probably just drying out because of the humidity but they sure are green.  I'm about a week behind you I think and I am starting to lighten up.  OG and mimosa seem to finish a lot alike


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yep. I usually stop feeding at about 6 weeks. Last feeding was a couple days ago so I ran long. The buds aren’t getting any bigger really. Mostly cloudy. No amber yet. Seems this plant goes about 9 weeks. It isn’t drinking much probably because it is do dry and the stoma are shut(low VPD) so little transpiration thus little growth...


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

That's not something that I have to deal with usually but I think there is a wetting agent you can add to your water that promotes absorption.  Umbra understands those water things way better'n me, I'm sure he can help you out.  I get only about a month of that ridiculous humidity but your bud is looking nice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2020)

My humidifier was trash. I have 2 others but they are mandated to keep the house comfortable or so I am told.  I have 4 trays filled with water that I hoped passive evaporation would help with the RH, one with a fan pulling air over it. Basements are usually relatively damp. No such luck for oldfogey. I think umbra is who clued me into the VPD thing. My plants are a lot happier and vigorous when in the proper range but my climate control is kinda climate ‘does what it wants’ ...


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

I can send you some RH ...been squeezing it out of the air past 2 weeks...oh well...free water. That work looks awesome OF8...you never disappoint!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thx hp but here in Massachusetts we can have all 4 seasons in a 24 hour period and hot and schweaty will be here before too long. We had 6” of snow yesterday and today will be 50 degrees. May even need to run the dehumidifier. I need to be careful what I complain about...


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

We get 4 seasons in one day here  as well...have to haul 3 sets of clothing around with ya to be covered. After the end of April...all that clothing is replaced with towels for sweat lol.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 23, 2020)

as an update as i have not been on here in a long time, the scrog did not yield as well as i had hoped. at the end of flowering the buds stopped putting on weight. i think my soil soured or my em1 may have gone bad too. a lot of the leaves began to dry up and curl. i will keep the scrog in my back pocket and use it when i decide to flower again. at the moment, i am not flowering and just trying to keep the clones of the 8 strains i have alive and in a semi-dormant state. take care,
of8


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2020)

Hey OF, Nice to see you, i miss you when you are gone.  Your mimosa is in my bathtub and outside. Thank you. How have you been?  I hope well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I’d love to see your handiwork with the Mimosa plants. A friend of mine is going to grow out a mimosa plant I gave him in addition to 6 other strains the @stinkyattic gave me. It will be interesting to see some monster plants. 

I am still dealing with my balance issue and memory issues. Had a test last week that finally showed a probable issue. Parkinsonism which is akin to Parkinsons. I don’t have the tremor thing most folks associate with Parkinsons. Probably will eventually. Need to do some more research but sounds like it is progressive and there is no cure and they use awful chemicals to ‘help’. I am not a big fan of taking awful chemicals...


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2020)

OF, Would you want to try some RSO?  I haven't done the research on what you have, but it is Neurological, so think about it.


----------



## St_Nick (May 23, 2020)

Good to hear from you my friend.  I was kinda worried about ya.  I have inner ear issues but you sound more serious.  I started 5 plants in dwc which was new to me, now that it is time to harvest one is still surviving, lost the  rest to root rot so I kinda feel for ya.  Hope you find a way to deal with the dizzy


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2020)

thx rose and nick. 

@Rosebud - i made some rso a while back but it is in the freezer. i don't remember what strains i used to make it though but i think it was made using stuff i grew using gh 3 part nutes and that isn't organic so it is probably junk. i have about a quarter pound of trim and popcorn from my mendo cookie and mimosa plants and oddly enough, a bottle of grain alcohol(mrs fogey wanted to make hand sanitizer back when the masses were buying all the stock of that and tp). may try it out.

@St_Nick - i started watching your thread when you were comparing the dwc to your tried and true soil grows. sorry to hear the dwc didn't work well for you but you are a smart man and i am sure if you try again, you will own dwc.


----------



## Lesso (May 25, 2020)

Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your health issue, but at least you have a diagnosis amd a treatment plan.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2020)

No treatment plan presently. 20 months of doctors trying different drugs with no improvement but throwing chemicals at something when they didn’t know what was my issue is kinda skeevy in my opinion(but I tried their pharmaceuticals in hopes that their guess was an educated guess)...


----------

